# Chatting with: Christopher Tin (Film, Video Game, & Concert Music Composer, Arranger)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, happy Monday! I had the absolute pleasure of interviewing Christopher Tin (Civilization IV, Crazy Rich Asians) last week, where we discussed working in the music industry, his creative process, sample libraries, and much more! Please enjoy.






Timestamps are included in the video to follow along.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 17, 2020)

The countless hours I have played CIV IV... brilliant game, ditto soundtrack. Looking forward to this one! I love your interviews Chris.


----------



## Rory (Aug 17, 2020)

Great video Chris. I watched it this morning. It’s a terrific interview.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The countless hours I have played CIV IV... brilliant game, ditto soundtrack. Looking forward to this one! I love your interviews Chris.


I really appreciate it Emmet. Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 17, 2020)

Rory said:


> Great video Chris. I watched it this morning. It’s a terrific interview.


Thank you so much Rory!


----------

